# Oticons Faculty 2020



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2020)

Now that the top 20 have been announced, I'd love to hear some of your submissions.  
Didn't take part personally, so no submission from me  .


----------



## UDun (Jun 19, 2020)

I posted my submissions on my website - I got part of the top 20 finalist.

http://www.cyrilgirard.com/#music


----------

